# What Digital Format For FX?



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

My father-in law is a big Nascar fan and owns a C/KU-Band with Bud and a 2nd 36" dish, with analog IRD and a FTA digital IRD, because he is a big Nascar fan he watches FX a lot or should I say used to watch FX a lot. He is thinking of upgrading to a 4DTV IRD or side car to see FX again. Is FX in the 4DTV MPEG2 format or is it one of the other digital formats out their where it will not do him any good to upgrade?


----------



## firebird76 (Jan 28, 2003)

Chris Freeland said:


> My father-in law is a big Nascar fan and owns a C/KU-Band with Bud and a 2nd 36" dish, with analog IRD and a FTA digital IRD, because he is a big Nascar fan he watches FX a lot or should I say used to watch FX a lot. He is thinking of upgrading to a 4DTV IRD or side car to see FX again. Is FX in the 4DTV MPEG2 format or is it one of the other digital formats out their where it will not do him any good to upgrade?


http://www.lyngsat.com/freetv/United-States.shtml
they show fx on G11 dvb as free tv but who knows how long that will last


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

firebird76 said:


> http://www.lyngsat.com/freetv/United-States.shtml
> they show fx on G11 dvb as free tv but who knows how long that will last


Too late, my in-laws recently got E* AT100 once their one-year pre-payed was up on C-Band, they now only receive Denver and Free analog on C-band and have a separate 36" KU dish and FTA receiver for 3ABN and ATN (Adventist Television Network).


----------

